# Audi TT 2012 (?MK2?) rear right reverse and indicator



## Jaslucy25 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey, I'm a new member and honestly not the most mechanically minded!

My right rear Indicators and reverse lights are not working. The front and left side ones are fine. I replaced the bulbs and they worked for a week or so, but now have stopped again, before taking it somewhere to look at wiring, I want to look at fuses. However I know where the fuse boxes are, but lights are not listed on there to tell you which ones to check.

Could anyone help me and tell me which ones to check?

Thank you!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a post in the mk2 section go more help


----------

